# Update on my situation........



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

As some of you know, i have posted a thread on here a couple of weeks ago (that VERY quickly got deleted by henchmen mods) about a payment problem I was having with a large contractor from York, PA, who coincidently, is a regular poster on here. Turns out there was a miscommunication on BOTH our part, and I have since recieved my payment due, along with "more than fair intrest". I have apologized to the person(s) in private, about the thread, and no longer have anything negative to about them. I will say that they DID keep their promise, and they have came through with EVERYTHING we have agreed upon in our buisness relationship. Thank You.


----------

